# Hi. Help with a Honda ES6500 Generator..



## TTM556 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey guys.

I have a honda ES 6500 Generator that is not getting fuel to the motor. I removed the carb and cleaned it (it wasn't dirty at all) and that didn't help. If you spray carb cleaner down the intake it pops off and runs until its used up. I am guessing its the Solenoid valve on the bottom of the carb that is shutting off fuel to the carb. 

I tried testing it to see if I had power to the solenoid and it doesn't. I chased the wire back to the control panel and one goes to a "relay alert" #22 that has a button that pops out when low oil or low coolant is present. 

http://www.hondalawnparts.com/oemparts#/Honda_Power_Equipment/ES6500K1_A%2f%2fA_GENERATOR%2c_JPN%2c_VIN%23_EA1-1000001_TO_EA1-1072228/CONTROL_BOX_

The other wire splits off and goes to #4 and heads to the front of the generator where it goes into some sort of grey box under the generators front panel.

OEM Parts

Both wires have continuity from the solenoid to their respective areas. 

I removed the solenoid and ran a ground to where the screw holds it down to the carb bowl, and I put 12v to each of the two wires coming from it. The solenoid did nothing. 

My question is, why do I not have power to the solenoid? Where should I look? Second, can I bypass that solenoid somehow?


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

Are you sure you don't have power to the solenoid on the carb. or the solenoid isn't activating ?


----------

